# MS Paint Adventures



## sports fan (Aug 14, 2011)

....is a good webcomic, you have probably heard of it. 

if you haven't, it's kind of hard to explain what it is or the appeal of it. you should just start reading it from page one, and you will probably get drawn in. there are two "adventures" that are of actual substance, problem sleuth and homestuck. I would probably check out homestuck first because it's the more famous of the two.

anyway let's have a chat about the comic because I think there are a lot of fans here. personally I kind of like problem sleuth better, I think homestuck started going _waaay_ downhill about a year ago with the start of act five (although I know that is an unpopular opinion). homestuck is alright too though, my favorite characters in order are probably gamzee, sweet bro, dave, john, karkat.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I actually just started reading the first pages. So far, it seems... okay. A bit of a boring and long start, though.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 29, 2011)

You shouldn't be fooled by the slow start; things get pretty exciting nearing the end of the first act and by then you'll (hopefully) be completely hooked. The flash pages are, especially later in the story, very impressive and the music is amazing. Personally I've enjoyed every last bit of the story, but I know that not everyone feels the same P:

I was pretty skeptical at first and actually gave up reading it but then came back to check what all the fuss was about, and currently, I've read all the adventures and I'm a huge fan (I even own quite a few MSPA shirts, haha). :D


----------



## Negrek (Aug 29, 2011)

> I was pretty skeptical at first and actually gave up reading it but then came back to check what all the fuss was about...


This was totally me. I'd seen some people talking about it and decided to check it out, but gave up pretty soon because it really didn't seem that interesting. It was only later that I happened to see one of the later flash animations and was all, "what how is that even the same comic." I decided to give it another go and slogged through the first part, and right about the end of Act 1 I was like "this is soooo awesome," and that's pretty much how it's stayed since then. So I would recommend that you give it a chance if you're finding it slow--I promise it's not all some kid running around accidentally shooting things out of his sylladex thing and trashing his bathroom! (Some of the stuff that happens in the beginning turns out to be very important later on, so you probably don't want to just skip it.)

Incidentally, there are plenty of people on this board who like MSPA (and Homestuck specifically), and most of the discussion of it goes on in the Homestuck Fan Club.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 29, 2011)

I personally like Problem Sleuth better but Homestuck is pretty dang cool as well. I don't know though, I guess I just like the feel of PS more, and it seems to not have as many awful fans or a baseless hatedom (both of which are problems I've encountered with Homestuck: people seem to hate it for no reason and there's some truly obnoxious and idiotic fans who make the rest of us look pretty terrible).

MSPA is very good fun though and Andrew Hussie seems like A Good Chap.


----------



## Nelauk (Sep 16, 2011)

i wonder what will happen in the next update


----------

